# Introducing new puppy Mystic



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mystic came from Tamarack Golden Retrievers in Idaho. His breeder's wonderful 30 year old son took the time to fly with the pup on his lap all the way to Portland Maine. Mystic's mom is "Groovy" BISS GCH Scion's Hott Pants RN SDHF who I have really loved for quite a while. Groovy won the National, but still hikes and plays and loves kitties and horses. His dad is Presto from Venture Golden Retrievers. So far, the puppy is mellow, well-socialized, and an easy keeper.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, what a beauty. Have lots of fun with her! She's going have a wonderful life. What do the other dogs think of her so far?


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mystic is so beautiful, love his name too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh my, just too cute for words!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my-cute cute cute! Can't wait to watch him grow up


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my, how cute! 

What a sweet little boy  Congrats!


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

What a cutie!! Congrats!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am giving thanks for Lushie and Tally, who are so gentle and good to the puppy. Finn loves puppies too, but he doesnt have the play energy he had as a younger dog. Copley is on a ignore and he will go away policy at the moment.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

OutWest said:


> Oh, what a beauty. Have lots of fun with her! She's going have a wonderful life. What do the other dogs think of her so far?


He is a boy. I am not 100 percent committed to "Mystic" as a name. It might be too girly. The other dogs are so used to dogs coming and going I do not believe they realize he is staying. .


----------



## bellystars (Jun 23, 2013)

so cute and fluffy ♥ i love his playpen too, I've never seen one of those!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Ohhhhh! He's so precious!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Such a cutie


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

He is beautiful ... I love Mystic as a name  but if you're not sure, maybe something from Vampire Diaries ..(Mystic Falls)...Tyler, Alaric,Cole...just saying lol


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

He's beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Too. Much. Cuteness.

I have to say, I love the name Mystic... I love the WORD Mystic. (I love the song Into the Mystic... but I digress). It's a name he'll grow into I would think. I think of a full grown male, and Mystic seems perfect.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a handsome boy! I feel puppy fever coming on.....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh, he is too cute for words, and gorgeous to boot!


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

He's gorgeous, and I love his name too!


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

Gorgeous puppy! I love the name Mystic!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow!!!! Mystic is a gorgeous little boy and I love the name. I think when he is an adult he will have the stature to carry such a name.

Wishing you a wonderful life long fun adventure together. Again what a sweet little boy.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Awww, so sweet! I just love his happy and adorable little face!


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

He's so adorable!! Congratulations !


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Is Keller going to be that baby's handler? I love your photos of her with any of the dogs, but Mystic and Keller together are magic.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous photos of the new family member... Mystic is just adorable. Congratulations - looks like a winner already


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Your pictures are priceless! Mystic couldn't be any cuter.

Pete & Woody


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats, he is gorgeous! He's so fluffy and cuddly and will grow up to be very handsome. I love his name too, very unique and totally suits him


----------



## Lightning (Apr 14, 2013)

Adorable. Enjoy!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

What a gorgeous fluffball - too cute!!! I love his name too!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a gorgeous little pup! Enjoy him.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Can't get over how adorable he is!


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

He is soooooooo beautiful and a lucky dog to be in Maine with such a loving environment.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I think my hubby is in love with Mystic. I showed him the pictures and he said: "How cute! Look at that big head. I think she should give us the pup."


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

She's just gorgeous!


----------



## GoldenOnTheWater (Jun 27, 2013)

I love the name "Mystic!"


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Meeting one of his 100 friendly strangers in Star Puppy class:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

He is just so darn cute


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh my, what a cute, cute, cutie! :--heart: Great expression. He belongs on a magazine cover. 

I thought girl when I heard the name Mystic, too. But then again, I thought Lush was a boy name, so don't pay attention to me.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Makes me want to come and visit and get some golden loving
I miss my cuddle sessions with my boy. Goldens are the best cuddle bugs.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The older dogs and I are "zausted", lol. I forgot how active and cheerful a puppy is in the two years since I had one.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Jill what do you do with all these wonderful photographs of yours? There's only so much room on the walls?!?  Mystic is sure one handsome little fellow! 

~Pete & Woody~


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> The older dogs and I are "zausted", lol. I forgot how active and cheerful a puppy is in the two years since I had one.


I bet you are...I love the crazed look in his eyes in the pic with the older dogs. Too funny! A very beautiful pup!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Love the puppy pictures, he looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lucky Penny said:


> Love the puppy pictures, he looks like a lot of fun!


Lauren, I think Luna needs a brother!  Come right over and get him! I saw your beach photo yesterday 30 minutes before I hit the beach with the dogs. 5am? 5:30am? I want to sleeeeeeeeeep!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mystic*

Mystic is so adorable!! Just love him!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sold to Karen for free- need sleep!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol, no Mystic wants to come to Tennessee  

I felt like that a little over 10 years ago, when I brought Toby home. I did not have a pup for 14 years time,because Thunder was not a little pup anymore when we got him. My old gold had died of hemangio at 12 1/2, we rescued Thunder from a kill shelter when he was 10 months old about 3 months later, and I did not get Toby till a bit over a year later. 
Toby was a little handful and a bundle of joy  I think I lost 10 pounds that summer


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Ljilly/media_set?set=a.760923466198.1073741890.8704230&type=1


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Amazing photos! Mystic is so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Mystic is one gorgeous little pup and your photos are awesome!


----------



## ginab (May 2, 2013)

Wow...Mystic is just adorable!


----------



## LeilaM (Sep 14, 2012)

LJilly I am right there with you with being "zausted" we brought 8 wk old Francis home on Sunday and we are all tired ( hubby who is on vaca is currently napping on the couch.)

Luckily I have two teenage daughters who have been very helpful...we are tired but having a lot of fun... Yesterday we went to the vet and the grocery store. Hubby went in ( for a quick couple of items) while we met people outside. Francis was especially fascinated with the neat doors

It is tiring but very fun...Mystic is adorable Here is Francis.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Mystic is such a fluffy ball of cuteness! How are the other dogs doing with him? Keeping up?


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

Mystic is adorable!! I love the crazy eyes pic with the big dogs! Enjoy!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Mystic looks a lot like his momma  He's adorable!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> Lauren, I think Luna needs a brother!  Come right over and get him! I saw your beach photo yesterday 30 minutes before I hit the beach with the dogs. 5am? 5:30am? I want to sleeeeeeeeeep!



Luna would LOVE a brother. Me, hmm maybe I can borrow him when he is all cute and cuddly and then return him when he starts biting! 

I can't wait to meet him, hope it is soon! I was up that early watching the sunrise at Duck Lake! You were up walking the beach with the goldens! Go you, I struggle getting out of bed for work every day!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Love the name! He's a gorgeous pup, and you take the best photos!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Sampson's Mom said:


> Mystic is adorable!! I love the crazy eyes pic with the big dogs! Enjoy!


 Your Sampson has the same birthday as Mercy. He was born exactly a year after Mercy. How about that!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Someday, I would like to have a pup like Mystic.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Ljilly28 said:


> Mystic came from Tamarack Golden Retrievers in Idaho. His breeder's wonderful 30 year old son took the time to fly with the pup on his lap all the way to Portland Maine. Mystic's mom is "Groovy" BISS GCH Scion's Hott Pants RN SDHF who I have really loved for quite a while. Groovy won the National, but still hikes and plays and loves kitties and horses. His dad is Presto from Venture Golden Retrievers. So far, the puppy is mellow, well-socialized, and an easy keeper.


Guess what? We are related! Champ is a Presto baby too...which means they are half brothers!!! Congrats!! He is beautiful!!


----------

